# Eye Infection



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am new to the forum and I have a 20 week old female Vizsla who is constantly getting eye infections. We take her to the vet repeatedly and each time they say it is conjunctivas and they give us drops for her right eye 3 times a day. After the medication stops, 4 days later she started getting the eye infection again. Has anyone else had this type of problem with their V?


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. It doesn't seem to bother her. I just feel so bad for her when it happens. As soon as the drops go in, the eye is almost instantly better. I changed her food this past week to see if I can clear it up on my own. We have also been recommended to a vet ophthalmologist.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If it turns out that your pup's eye troubles are not diet related, you can research "canine ectropion" and "canine entropion". These are two eye conditions that are not uncommon in the Vizsla breed. 

Here are links to a couple of discussion threads from the past:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4233.msg29774.html#msg29774

AND

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2564.msg16762.html#msg16762

Both of these conditions can lead to repeated eye infections. Best wishes!


----------



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply mswhipple! I will look into this.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a thought, and I could be wrong.
Do you think its possible that she is not staying on the medication long enough, if it returns so quickly? Maybe ask the vet on the next visit, her thoughts on adding a few more days.
I hope you get it figured out for her.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

I Use eyebright. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphrasia


----------

